# Hemet - Ryan Air Show June 11, 2011



## ontos (Jun 23, 2011)

We finally got to get to an air show and stay 8) Here are some shots I took at the Hemet-Ryan show i8n Hemet Ca., hope you enjoy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cool!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pics! What's the WW1 bird? Looks like a Triplane?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice shots, Merv!  Looks like the March guys were in good form.


----------



## rochie (Jun 24, 2011)

nice pictures


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2011)

Great shots. That Caudron(?) racer is one long-nosed bird !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## ontos (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, the WWI bird was a triplane, but I don't know what it was, I have another shot of it I'll post. The most memorable part of the air show was the Heritage Flight of the P-38 and the A-10 WartHog.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

The Caudron Racer, is that a modified Caudron CR.714 fighter????


----------

